# Profibus Sniffer



## Rdata (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin derzeit auf der suche nach einem kostengünstigen Sniffer für Profibus. Was wir besitzen ist ein IBA Analyser, der aber kein Sniffing kann. Nun ist die Frage, kann ich mit einem CP 5511 (?? glaube ich) und einer Software wie bany ( > 2000€) auch Daten auf dem Bus Sniffen? Oder gibt es eventuell eine Möglichkeit z.B. mit der CP 5511 und einer Software aus einem anderen Systemhaus einen Sniffer zu bauen?

Danke für eure Infos!
Grüße Rdata


----------



## Rdata (29 Mai 2009)

Rdata schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> ich bin derzeit auf der suche nach einem kostengünstigen Sniffer für Profibus. Was wir besitzen ist ein IBA Analyser, der aber kein Sniffing kann. Nun ist die Frage, kann ich mit einem CP 5511 (?? glaube ich) und einer Software wie bany ( > 2000€) auch Daten auf dem Bus Sniffen? Oder gibt es eventuell eine Möglichkeit z.B. mit der CP 5511 und einer Software aus einem anderen Systemhaus einen Sniffer zu bauen?
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe es selbst schon gefunden!

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15334&highlight=sniffer


----------

